# What is this!?



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

This crap has killed several of my fish, i am beginning to think it isnt Columnaris after all... I dont want to go into the details of housing and all that, i know that is all good, water is clean, temp is right (for treatment)... So what the heck is killing my fish!? It has killed seven of my fish so far, and this girl will be eight if i cant freaking stop it!
I took this picture with my phone... Sorry.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I just changed the water in her cup and the fuzz washed off around her tail, but it is now super super red under where it was... >.<


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Fungus. most of what i read is water changes and cleaning and an anti-fungal treatment


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, no, really? I figured that... But what KIND of fungus?

Also, sorry if i sound angry, i am not upset at you, but rather at this freaking stuff taking over my tank. It took my favorite boy as well, and i am in a rage here.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i don't think anyone truly knows, i've seen it called Columnaris, Body fungus, Mouth rot, fish fungus, Saprolegnia, it seems to all be the same thing.

At this point i think i would just pull everything from the tank and boil anything that's not living and dose the fish with anti-fungus with 100% water changes in cups. it sounds like this fungus is aggressive, and you probably need to get aggressive with the treatment, and it may still not be enough sadly. That's the tough thing about keeping small fish, they're just not real resistant to this kind of stuff, and by the time we know something's wrong, it's most often already too late. Hope yours make it.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

This looks like the same thing my Yoshe had, my breeder has it in her tank now as well. Yoshe's looked like this but the strands were thicker, and it was a big spot on her side. I used Maracyn and it fell off but it left a hole on her side she couldn't fight  Sorry to hear


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, definitely fungus... here's a little reading on that:
"Fish fungus is a fluffy white or gray growth caused by Saprolegnia spores. The spores are present in most freshwater aquariums in small numbers, but healthy fish do not become infected because their protective slime layer provides a barrier against a broad spectrum of aquarium bacteria. However, if a fish is injured and a wound is left open to infection in dirty water, fish fungus can develop. Cure infected fish with a commercial anti-fungus treatment."

And this is from Victoria's (bettysplendens) website: 
Symptoms: White or gray stringy growth or film on most of the body, but may spread to tail & fins. 
Suggests: BodyFungus(Columnaris) is actually a bacterial problem. Treatment: Maracyn or Clout 
Prevention: Keep your Betta clean. Disease may be introduced by live foods.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

The only thing i have done differently was feed bloodworms from a new package... 

I have her cupped and the rest of the girls too, in 3 tsp/gal. aq salt, but i cant go out and get a fungus treatment right now... Will the AQ salt work to kill whatever it is?


Is there any way to save the sand i have in there, or will i have to start over? I know all of the plants/decor can be boiled... What about the live plants?

OH! And there are also Kuhli loaches and snails in there... Will this affect them?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Honestly, with something this contageous and fast killing, I usually skip to the meds. I usually have some on hand, but my pet store stopped selling Maracyn. I guess it worked too well. I have some API Pro Series stuff but never used it yet. Good luck, I hope your girl pulls through and no one else is infected.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

copied from the sticky:

Columnaris
•Symptoms: White spots on mouth, edges of scales and fins, Cottony Growth that eats away at the mouth, Fins rapidly disingrate, starting at the edges
Gray areas around head and gills, As the disease progresses the gray lesions may change in color to yellow/brown/red, Lesions often occur in front of the dorsal causing a “saddleback” appearance, Lethargic, Loss of appetite, Clamped, Gasping for air
•Treatment: There are 2 versions of Columnaris: chronic and acute. Chronic Columnaris can take days to progress while acute can kill within a day. It is contagious so isolate sick fish. If more than one fish shows symptoms then treat the entire tank. Perform daily 100% water change in small tanks or ¾ water change in larger tanks. Make sure to clean the gravel. Treat with Aq.Salt: add 1 tsp/gal Aquarium Salt 3 times, 12 hours apart so that you end up with 3 times the normal concentration. Do NOT raise the temperature as it thrives in temps over 85*F, however, lowering the temperature does not seem to help fight it. Combine salt treatment with Mardel’s Coppersafe, Maracyn I & II, API Erythromycin, OR API Triple Sulfa, combined with Jungle’s Fungus Eliminator (if possible).


so other than the salt and getting meds whenever you can i don't know what else to tell you.

it could affect the loaches

supposedly fish diseases won't transfer to snails and vice versa but the treatments for fish are toxic to snails.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Salt is better than nothing but it's no cure for fungus at the low concentrations safe for fish. 
Fungus isn't contagious. Treat your sick fish, keep the water super clean and add use stress coat with your uninfected fish to boost their slime coat.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

according to the sticky, it is contagious.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

vilmarisv said:


> Salt is better than nothing but it's no cure for fungus at the low concentrations safe for fish.
> Fungus isn't contagious. Treat your sick fish, keep the water super clean and add use stress coat with your uninfected fish to boost their slime coat.


It may look like fungus, but that's flexibacter columnaris which is highly contagious with high fatality rate if not intervene on time.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Greeeeat.... -.-;; 

Thank you all for your help! 

I will be getting more salt and the jungle fungus treatment in the morning... Hopefully Mae (the girl in the picture) will make it and no more become sick before then...


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Jungle and Mardel’s Coppersafe, Maracyn I & II, API Erythromycin, OR API Triple Sulfa
if you can. just quoting the sticky again.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I can try, but i am really short on cash at the moment, as my mother just totaled her car...


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

tough spot. hope it works out for you.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Scary stuff... Sending healing vibes! I hope you can get it under control.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky, 

How's your guy doing?

My apologies for giving you the diagnosis of Columnaris. Further research suggests that what your betta has is Saprolegnia which is often confused with Columnaris. The treatment outcome is generally the same. Here is some treatment options:

Antimicrobials such as Triple Sulfa  also works quite well for Saprolegnia (fish fungus). 

Oxidizers such as Potassium Permanganate or stabilized oxygen chlorine (Maroxy). I recommend using Potassium Permanganate as a swab in mild isolated cases of Saprolegnia/Fungus and as a bath for serious cases.

*For very difficult cases of Saprolegnia (especially when parasites are also suspected/involved), a strong cocktail of SeaChem ParaGuard and Furan 2 AND Triple Sulfa may prove successful.

Also, what you need to look for in your tank is if you have any decaying matter that went unnoticed or if you had been feeding very large high protein fish food like krill/shrimp. 

I have bumped this up, hopefully others can take a look, and can correct me if I am wrong again


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

She passed away the day after writing this, and so did two more of my males... And another two are sick now... I have begun to realize this is fairly pointless to fight, no matter what i do, it doesnt help. 

Thank you for the advise, and the medication tips, but i dont have the money for any of that... It looks like i will be digging quite a few teeny tiny holes in the back yard.


----------



## Jstpotter (Dec 5, 2011)

So sorry about your fish  Maybe some of them will make it?


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Could have quite possibly saved every one of them if you had spent six bucks on some jungle fungus clear. I'm not trying to sound like a jerk here, but I had the same type of outbreak and cured it for less than $10. The fact that I saved my fish is worth more than the price of replacing them. I have some write ups on my troulbe with Columnaris. It claimed 2 females and one male. The only one I caught in time to treat was the male but I thought it was swim bladder and tried epsom salt, it did nothing


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm sorry about your fish . A question though, are your males in barracks? I understand why it's attacking your girls but not your males.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry for the really tough time you're having. Bettas are so tough/fragile. Sending healing thoughts.....


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Jstpotter said:


> So sorry about your fish  Maybe some of them will make it?


I am hoping, but at the same time not... I am hurting enough already, it will hurt more if i actually expect them to make it. 



Brian10962001 said:


> Could have quite possibly saved every one of them if you had spent six bucks on some jungle fungus clear. I'm not trying to sound like a jerk here, but I had the same type of outbreak and cured it for less than $10. The fact that I saved my fish is worth more than the price of replacing them. I have some write ups on my troulbe with Columnaris. It claimed 2 females and one male. The only one I caught in time to treat was the male but I thought it was swim bladder and tried epsom salt, it did nothing


That is what i am treating them with. You did sound like a jerk, by the way. As i said i was going to get the jungle fungus stuff. I added it to the water and one of the girls still came down with columnaris AND dropsy... at the same time. 



PitGurl said:


> I'm sorry about your fish . A question though, are your males in barracks? I understand why it's attacking your girls but not your males.


I did have one boy in a breeder box in the female tank, and he has passed away already. The way the boys became infected is i was being lazy and pulled water from the girl's tank (before i knew they were sick) and used it to fill a bowl so that i could take pictures of one of my boys, and then added him back to his barrack (to answer your question, yes, they are, but in two separate tanks *indicates sig* ), a few days later i saw signs of this fuzz in the sorority, and then the boys began getting sick as well... I feel terrible. 




tpocicat said:


> I'm sorry for the really tough time you're having. Bettas are so tough/fragile. Sending healing thoughts.....


Thank you so much. I am just so tired and emotionally drawn out...


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. :-( 
Sending a ton of healing vibes your way.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

That sounds like my worst nightmare... I'm so sorry to hear about your fish, I hope you can save some...


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

mardi said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through this. :-(
> Sending a ton of healing vibes your way.


Thanks so much... I could really use them... 



FuulieQ said:


> That sounds like my worst nightmare... I'm so sorry to hear about your fish, I hope you can save some...


Me too... I know that at least five males are totally untouched. So i could have as many as five after all of this is over. I have lost so many already... ;-;


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

*wtf*

so sorry for all your losses. 
It can be so hard when you can't figure out what is going on.
Horrible.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you... 

I didnt understand until recently. Now i know i am fairly well screwed.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. This is a good example of why having some money aside for Medicine can be so life saving. Please know I'm not judging you, it's a hard learning lesson.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Thank you for the advise, and the medication tips, but *i dont have the money for any of that*... It looks like i will be digging quite a few teeny tiny holes in the back yard.


When you make a comment like that it makes it seem like you are just saying "oh they're sick but I don't have money for treatments". Use double the dose of Jungle Fungus Clear, did you get the liquid, or the fizz tabs? I personally use the fizz tabs, 1/2 tab per 1 gallon, 4 tsp of salt then mix that 50/50 with clean water in an isolation cup. Also drop the temp! That's a great way to slow the spread. The weird thing about columnaris is that it popped up in my healthy fish over a month after it's first outbreak even after water changes and such. Once you realize what you have and how to treat it you'll be fine trust me, don't lose heart.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have been going through the same thing. Lost 3 girls to some unidentified fuzzies and the ONLY medications I can get is Maracyn Oxy, which is for fungus and bacteria but I didn't do a damn thing for India or Amaratsu. Or Misty :evil: and betta fix which also did crap. 

I had to order maracyn 1 and 2 off freakin eBAY..hasnt arrived yet.



> Could have quite possibly saved every one of them if you had spent six bucks on some jungle fungus clear. I'm not trying to sound like a jerk here,


No, that isnt being rude at all...*eyeroll*


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost so many of your little precious ones  Make sure to keep sanitizing any shared equipment (cups, net, etc) between each fish- as well as wash your hands before you touch each different container to help prevent the spreading.. I know you're doing all you can, and it can be tough. In this economy, it's easy to start this hobby with enough money and means of getting all that is needed.. but that can easily change and you can't fault for someone who may of just paid all their bills and can't spend a lot of money at the time their fish gets sick. 



Brian10962001 said:


> Could have quite possibly saved every one of them if you had spent six bucks on some jungle fungus clear. I'm not trying to sound like a jerk here, but I had the same type of outbreak and cured it for less than $10. The fact that I saved my fish is worth more than the price of replacing them.


Personally, I have the salts needed.. among a couple other medicines for "just in case", and all I can do is hope that one of mine doesn't come down with something that requires a strong medicine- as the only medication I can get for my fish here is the betta/mela fixes.. and that is within the 5 towns surrounding mine (I live in a very small town, less then a thousand in each town within 45 mins of me). No PetCo, or Petsmart.. only Walmart (which the closest one only sells the mela/betta fix) and small pet stores that change owners every year it seems.. so my medication has to rely on the postal service. 
So judging someone because they can't get medication asap doesn't mean they are a bad owner, or that they don't care.. because she is obviously distraught and upset over this, and we don't know the situation she is in. 
Even though we love these little ones.. we have to look at the overall picture- based off of finances, how feasible is it to treat each one? How much is it going to cost? Is it going to be too expensive for the budget? With work and kids and whatnot, do I have the time needed to treat them properly? 
We all want to save them when we get one that is ill, no one wants to see their pet die.. but sometimes you can't help it. I'm sorry- I LOVE my dog to death and would do anything for her.. but heaven forbid if something happens with her, say a twisted stomach.. I don't think I would save her. The expenses of a surgery, and one that has a low chance of recovery.. sometimes it's just not possible or worth it when you look at the quality of life, or whether or not it will take food off the table that your family needs. 
I'm glad you were able to save some.. but personally, I'm not going to talk down to someone because they are unable to do what you think they should.



Brian10962001 said:


> When you make a comment like that it makes it seem like you are just saying "oh they're sick but I don't have money for treatments".


She is saying that.. and that is perfectly understandable and acceptable.

Okay.. sorry.. my rant is over with. Didn't mean to harp on you, but I've recently had to make a hard decision of my own yesterday concerning a fish I have that has been ill since I got him a couple months ago, and it just hit a nerve. I do hope they pull through Gizmo.. best wishes your way.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Brian10962001 said:


> When you make a comment like that it makes it seem like you are just saying "oh they're sick but I don't have money for treatments". Use double the dose of Jungle Fungus Clear, did you get the liquid, or the fizz tabs? I personally use the fizz tabs, 1/2 tab per 1 gallon, 4 tsp of salt then mix that 50/50 with clean water in an isolation cup. Also drop the temp! That's a great way to slow the spread. The weird thing about columnaris is that it popped up in my healthy fish over a month after it's first outbreak even after water changes and such. Once you realize what you have and how to treat it you'll be fine trust me, don't lose heart.


Response to blue text: Sometimes you just run out of money. Recently, a medical bill and my rent pulled together and lef me with negative money. The problem was fixed once my FSA (finally) put the medical payment re-embursement into my checking account. But I did have negative money for a few days. So yes, there are times when there isn't so much as $6 for fish care because you're too busy trying to figure out how to eat for 2 days. (health care sucks sometimes XD)

Also, Gizmo did mention that her(his? not sure ) mom totaled her car. I know from experience that a car accident can attack your personal finances without mercy. I'm not surprised Gizmo can't buy more meds for the fishies if her/his mom needs financial help right now. Humans come first. 

Response to purple text: That doesn't surprise me. Columnaris has a 30 day life cycle. So new batch of the little pest can be released 30 days later. It's the adults you see hanging out of the fish, not the much smaller babies that can survive in the water. That's what I hate about infections. They can always come back if you don't kill every single cell of every single organism with the original treatment. :|


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

My forum etiquette may not be well suited for here, but isn't the entire reason we sign up for these forums so we have a support community? Fish Treatment/Vetrinary Surgery is Apples/Cannon Balls. If you don't have ten bucks to spend, or can't get access to something ask someone on here. I thought this would just be a common thing considering how big fish adoption and trading/selling heck even breeding is on the forum. My help is out there, and was before the last few replies. I'de much rather sound like a jerk than to just accept what I percieved as someone totally giving up on pets that depend on them. Cut me some slack here guys and girls ;-) 

BTW if you want to see my woes from Columnaris check my old posts. I was told everything from it's parasites to that's not how to treat them etc. I was never offended by this and there are pics of my girl Lou Lou when she was almost killed by the fast moving kind. My giant girl Rescue was also ate up with it when I got her, and Otis had a bout with it. There's GREAT advice on here, this forum helped me diagnose it and showed me plenty of treatments options. I am greatful for that every day. I developed a system I've used to treat it from this advice and I've seen it work in person 3 times. I haven't lost a fish since then *knocks HARD on wood*. I'm here to help everyone, promise :-D


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I have no problem with your forum etipuette, Brian10962001. I don't think your communication skills should prevent you from enjoying the forum like everyone else. Even I've been in a bit of a battle once when someone read one of my responses with the wrong type of tone. It happens to everyone at some point in time on the web. I simply disagree with your opinion because Life happens and then you rebuild the fish fund when you've survive the emergencies and disasters. :3


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Exactly, my communication skills are top notch, it's the mode in which this forum operates that confuses me. I conveyed my frustration and the "not trying to sound like a jerk" was a bit of a formality to be honest. I've never seen a place that is so quick to tell people what they need and should do, but then make an excuse based on formulated financial troubles for letting fish die of a disease. Gizmo's feeling that nothing they do will help is incorrect and honestly I thought it was coming from a defeated standpoint which is never good. I can help with an envelope and a postage stamp, I'm just waiting on Gizmo's reply. Sorry guys but I thought there would be a bit more of an outpouring of don't give ups and volunteer help as opposed to condolences. I didn't expect I would be the one getting the pep talk here


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry guys i read only page 1,2,3 (not all threads though on that page) i am at work and just don't have time to read all pages, sorry again if i will repeat anything that someone already say. But it braking my heard and i want to offer my help if it possible.

I just want to say if Gizmothefreaky have any healthy betta separate them. I can order on line tanks for them. Of course not expansive one. If it will be 1 gall. I can do it for you if you want. You can save a few bettas. I also really can mail medication like TETRACYCLINE API,TRIPLE SULFA,i can try to find or order on line FUNGUS ELIMINATOR by Jungle. I understand it should be ASAP. I also can try to mail other med’s. 
Please let me know. You have so many bettas i wish you don't give up ....for them. 

I have 8 bettas and i always afraid it can happen to me so i keep all of them in deferent tanks.

Also i think it important that you don't share any equipment between fish.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Someone long time ago gave me this site to see about There is Flexibacter infection which is contagious. http://www.flippersandfins.net/flexibacter.htm

Sorry i didn't read it today,i read it like long time ago but i think they tell you medication to treat it and i think there is TETRACYLINE API recommended. I really can mail all that mediation. And i know TETRACYCLINE API and FUNGUS ELIMINATOR together very powerful.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

BETTACHKALOVE said:


> Someone long time ago gave me this site to see about There is Flexibacter infection which is contagious. http://www.flippersandfins.net/flexibacter.htm
> 
> Sorry i didn't read it today,i read it like long time ago but i think they tell you medication to treat it and i think there is TETRACYLINE API recommended. I really can mail all that mediation. And i know TETRACYCLINE API and FUNGUS ELIMINATOR together very powerful.


 
+1 on this treatment, this and AQ salt is quite the powerful treatment regiment.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I wish some of them can survive. Gizmoth has so many bettas...and i think the best idea to separate healthy one but in separate tanks. If there is healthy one...And i really can help with medications and tanks , and do not share anything between them. It so sad and it not first time when i see post like that...


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

Betcha,
How thoughtful and generous for you to offer that to GIZMo...
and Brian, I understand what you were feeling.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my word... You all are so kind, and thank you very much for your advise. 

Yes, i have no spare money, but i did buy the Jungle fizz tabs for fungus, added four to the whole tank before i left for a few days, cupped all of the girls in their own treated water from the tank, and four days later added another four tabs after a 30% water change and released the girls back into the tank. All survived, and they are showing no signs of illness. *crosses fingers* 

I dont have the room to keep seven one gallon tanks, or the time to do the water changes required. 

I work full time, have a two year old daughter (btw, yes, i am female), and am now having to find odd jobs all over for extra cash to get a new car. 

As cruel as it sounds, and i know it does, i am just not fully focused on the fish right now. YES, i am treating them, but i know that i am not doing EVERY SINGLE THING that i can be doing. As another member has said, HUMAN > FISH.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

They have a warm, clean home, they are fed and loved. Your focus is where it needs to be, taking care of your daughter and yourself.. you had a misfortune of illness hit, but otherwise they are in great care by you. If I lived closer I would help you in any way I could


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Myates said:


> They have a warm, clean home, they are fed and loved. Your focus is where it needs to be, taking care of your daughter and yourself.. you had a misfortune of illness hit, but otherwise they are in great care by you. If I lived closer I would help you in any way I could



Thank you so much, you have no idea how much this means to me, really.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Just give us update and let us know if you need any help.
Good luck with everything


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

So far everything is still good. Ill keep you guys in the loop though... 

Christmas holiday will be crazy though, i am leaving for two weeks on the 19th of this month... I am hoping everyone will be alright without water changes for that long.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't give them feeder machine because i saw a lot of accident with that. And if you have someone who will feed them just tell them 1 pellet a day and make sure they it and don't sink to the bottom.

I hope you have someone who can do it. I always ask my mom to do it when i go on vocation. And i show to her before she does it.

And i think you need to change the water before you leave.

I wish we were neighbors.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

As long as the water was cleaned prior to you leaving, I don't think it will be an issue since it looks like you have good sized tanks (according to your sig).


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, my mother will be feeding while i am gone, and where i usually feed them twice a day, i have told her to only feed once. The smallest tank i have is a 2.5 gallon, but he will be moved into a divided ten for while i am gone, he is a tailbiter though, hope that doesnt tick him off.. ^^;

I plan to do water changes a couple days before i leave, and then again the night i come home. @[email protected] that is going to be crazy...


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Have a nice trip


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

lol, thanks.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I hope you will come back and find your band all exiting waiting for you  A lot of time we just have to do what we have to do. And sometimes if you see other people problems, or very sick people then we understand how easy it is and how lucky we are even though we do have a lot of problems just like everyone else..


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Aww, thank you.... I hope so too.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,i hope you had a good trip  Happy New year ! How is your bettas doing? I felt bad that you had so much problems, i hope everything is back to normal


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I haven't read through all 6 pages of posts but if it hasn't already been suggested and your fish are still sick I would try very hard to get some Kanamyacin (Kanaplex by Seachem)


----------



## acadialover (Nov 17, 2011)

curious, what is it ?


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

It's an antibiotic, but it can also successfully treat fungal infections. It's easily absorbed by the gills so it's one of the best for internal infections.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

My females are all doing well. I lost one more over the two weeks i was gone, and three males, but one was a baby and one jumped, i dunno what happened to the third, he died literally the day i got home. I have one right now dying of old age slowly, he is just about three years old i believe, and another that i think is shocky from being acclimated too quickly. He isnt showing any signs of illness, just very lethargic, so i dunno. 

I have a shipment coming from Darkmoon17 in a week or two of some more females and males, so expect loads of pictures from me soon! 

Thank you all so much for your concern, it means so much to me!


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Omg you are really good mama i don't know how can you manage all of that. I have 8 of them and it a little bit overwhelmed sometimes. Can't wait to see new boys and girls


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

My siggy is current with the bettas that i have, it really isnt all that many compared to a few months ago. lol I try as best i can, and i do well with what i have. 

You can bet that i will have a huge amount of photos when my fish get here. X3


----------

